# OT: Fat Albert



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Did you guys hear about this? The local radio guys said yesterday that there's a rumor floating around the league about "some player" who commented on Shaq's weight by calling him "Fat Albert".

Then, last night, I heard one radio guy say that it was unsubstantiated, but it was rumored that the player who said this was:

Rasheed Wallace  

IF it's true, and I'm not saying it is, but IF it is true.....

God help the team that Sheed is on the first time they play the Lakers next year.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

Sheed doesn't seem like the kind of guy that would say that---however, Bonzi definitely would.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Hey, Hey, Hey!!*


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

Whats the big deal? O love fat albert i'd take that as a compliment


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Heres Shaq with (from Left to right) Devean George, Shaq, Derek Fisher and Robert Horry.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

DGeorge and Horry look on as Shaq sets up camp in the paint.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

LA Hopes Scottie Pippen will be their new Hero.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*The Lakers 3-peat Trophy...*


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> LA Hopes Scottie Pippen will be their new Hero.



Sheed looks like RUDY


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*When Shaq was out Kobe felt alone in the Boat*


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

*Sheed and Snack*


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*SHaq smelled something, but Bonzi denied it*


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: SHaq smelled something, but Bonzi denied it*



> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!



"why you gotta be like that Shaq"


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Qyntel Woods asked if he could play*


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Yop Man IKicked in JOCO, can you dig?*


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

To ease the depression of his teammates, following the early playoff exit, Shaq invites the team over to watch Shazaaam for some offseason entertainment..


----------



## THE_STRIPE (May 21, 2003)

Too cool. Got a good laugh, thanks.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Those were some good ones! Shaq is going to have to go on a diet this offseason. The boy is going to have foot problems if he doesn't.............................oh wait, he already does! :laugh:


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

Shaq is going to do one of two things:

1. Waddle his way to the end of his contract and retire or,

2. Drop some LBs and come back and ripe the league up next year.

Unfortunately, I am betting on the latter. Between Kobe (who's always improving) and a motivated Shaq, the teams playing right now don't stand a chance.

Keep in mind that this is coming from someone who can't stand the Lakers.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trifecta</b>!
> Shaq is going to do one of two things:
> 
> 1. Waddle his way to the end of his contract and retire or,
> ...


Shaq wasn't motivated to win a 4th straight title (something that not even Jordan did)...winning a title for Chick (an Icon in Southern California (and not just Sports))...why does anyone think THIS will be motivating for him?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Especially after Phil Jackson takes his Zen and goes home.


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> Shaq wasn't motivated to win a 4th straight title (something that not even Jordan did)...winning a title for Chick (an Icon in Southern California (and not just Sports))...why does anyone think THIS will be motivating for him?


I hope you're right!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trifecta</b>!
> 
> 
> I hope you're right!



well, if my track record is any indication...


----------

